# New Civilian Forum Open



## KaBoom (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello! We have started a new forum for everyone. After reading a regional one that seems to have driven off the cliff, we decided that most people are probably tired of the ranting and lunacy. A bit of ranting is fine, unless it is all one sided, and everyone can enjoy a good loon now and then too. So, we are not going to tie anyone's hands behind their backs, but we are not going to turn it into someone's platform to spout their daily BS why we should hate a certain category of people either.

www.soareloaded.com [Forum]
www.realisticshooting.com [Website]
www.idleobservations.com [Blog]

Come one over, sign up. It may take a bit to get registered, we are a small operation right now. We are also looking for a LEO Moderator if you have some spare time. Right now, it would take about zippity doo dah of your time.

What we really need is members and posts! This is the opportunity of a lifetime, a blank forum! Almost as good as a brand new target.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

but we are not going to turn it into someone's platform to spout their daily BS why we should hate a certain category of people either.

All liberals suck balls, not figuratively LITERALLY.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Where is this KaBoom from? I am on my phone so I can't check.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

No one sided rants? Does everyone get a trophy too? Random introduction to new forum...


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

After looking at the board, I believe that the OP's comments about one sided rants and such were based on observations from NES not us.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We don't need another forum, we have to much fun here.

*MoonBats & Gun Nuts He Must Be Talking About NES*


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

SPINMASS said:


> After looking at the board, I believe that the OP's comments about one sided rants and such were based on observations from NES not us.


NES sucks balls. Literally.


----------



## KaBoom (Oct 26, 2012)

I would not argue with any of the above opinions. The purpose behind the new forum is to have a forum on which members are not mysteriously "banned" or threads "locked" when the discussion is not going the way the "group" would prefer.

We also want to offer a lot more in terms of technical areas, etc

Membership is free, like all good forums.

I was definitely NOT commenting about this forum. I have no experience here, besides, it would be galactically stupid.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

KaBoom said:


> I was definitely NOT commenting about this forum. I have no experience here, besides, it would be galactically stupid.


Hmm, the force is strong in this one.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

NES = Cop hating, fear-of-gun-grabbing, angry beavers!


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> NES = Cop hating, fear-of-gun-grabbing, angry beavers!


Sounds like my ex-girlfriend!!


----------

